# اعمل منتدى مجانى



## No2No2 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

_*بفضل أحلى منتدى, كل واحد يستطيع انشاء منتدى بشكل مجاني, في بضع ثواني فقط و بدون أية معرفة تقنية و البدء بالدردشة و تبادل الآراء مع آلاف الأعضاء! واجهة المنتدى هي عربية محضة و سهلة الفهم و التشخيص.*_




*http://www.ahlamontada.com/ar/create-forum/make-free-forum-validation.htm*


_*No2No2*_:36_3_2:


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل منتدى مجانى*

الله عليككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل منتدى مجانى*

ميرسي اوي


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

مرسىىىىىىى جميل فعلن


----------

